# Vanguard OGF Buck of the Year - VOTE HERE!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Attention OGF Hunters!!​ 
OGF has teamed up with Vanguard, a global leader in high-quality photo-video accessories and sporting optics to bring you the Vanguard Buck of the Year Contest! Your bagged buck this season could win you a free pair of Vanguard Spirit ED 1042 waterproof binoculars (a $299 value) courtest of Vanguard. This is a contest exclusive to OGF and OGF members, so lets see those big bucks!​ 
*Contest Details*​

The Buck must be taken in Ohio. 
Any bucks entered must be from the current season (bow,shotgun or muzzleloader)​
Any Buck entered must have been killed by a registered OGF member,not a friend,family member or aquaintence.​
You must post a photo of the Buck in this thread including details (date/location/etc) of the kill. Picutres must be on OGF (no external links please)​
You must be an OGF member in good standing to enter.​
Only one entry per member​
Contest runs until midnight Feb 5th, 2012​
*Voting Details* 



*A voting thread will be posted with all entry names after Feb 5th, 2012*
*Only one vote per member*
*Members voting must have a minimum of 10 posts*
*You cannot vote for yourself*
*OGF staff are not eligible. (although the OGF staff will vote in the event of a tie)*
*Poll closes on 2/13/02*​

*Prize Details* 



Prize will be awarded to the entry with the most number of votes
Prize has no cash value
Prize will be one (1) brand new set of Vanguard Spirit ED 1042 binoculars.









Good luck to everyone, and for more information about Vanguard and their products (including the prize) please visit their site at​ 
http://www.vanguardworld.com/index.php/os/home.html​


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Some truly beautiful bucks and a couple of world class monsters for sure. 

I had to vote for dmgonfishin55, not because it is the biggest buck but because of the story that went with it. Your friend would indeed be proud.

Congratulations to all for a great season!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Truely amazing field of bucks. it was a tuff vote for me. im glad to see so many great deer coming from ohio. but it all comes down to MEAT for me and i dont care if there were still spots on a 301 pound deer, that babys getting my rage i voted for BuckeyeBigBuck13. that deer filled up a lot of freezer paper and i liked that tall rack.:! 

congradulations to all entrys, really impressive guys!!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

BuckeyeBigBuck13, Descent rack but a monster of a deer.
If this buck wasn't so large, cool hunter with the double drop tines was next


----------



## TheShow (Aug 20, 2011)

Stano's is definitely my favorite. Fantastic hunter. Fantastic animal.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

All very nice deer........... Congrats to all............ I picked coolhunter, very unique..............:!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys...since the site was down for a few days, I'm extending the voting until the 15th!


----------



## smiley (Dec 20, 2004)

Congratulations all. I ate my buck tag this year
I voted for Coolhunter 
Smiley


----------

